# How strong is Kushina?



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 2, 2016)

There are a few things we know about her:

1) She was said to possess a similar fighting style to Naruto, meaning she must have relied on close ranged feints a lot, and so presumably used Kage Bunshin too. 

2) She can summon massive chains that can restrain targets as physically strong as Kurama. They should also be able to inflict damage.

3) She's very difficult to kill because of her Uzumaki life force.

4) She can use Fuuton and Suiton, at least at a basic level.

So where does she go on a tier-list? Low Kage-level? Lower? Higher?​​


----------



## Itachі (Apr 2, 2016)

Assuming that she's actually skilled and uses her techniques well, I'd place her at Mid Kage.


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 2, 2016)

Stronger than Minato.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2016)

She's a mid-high tier all things considered. Big life force, high level seals(unseen) and chains that can destroy some of the weaker megazords the verse got to offer. She'd get destroyed by most high-high tiers and any top tiers tho.


----------



## Saru (Apr 2, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> 1) She was said to possess a similar fighting style to Naruto, meaning she must have relied on close ranged feints a lot, and so presumably used Kage Bunshin too.




Not necessarily. I think the bit you're referring to mentioned that Kushina's ninjutsu was just like Naruto's (not fighting style), which could simply mean that she had good ninjutsu skills just like Naruto. EDIT: It actually looks like Tsunade was comparing their ninjutsu style, which could mean that both of them overwhelm their opponent with their _respective_ ninjutsu.




> So where does she go on a tier-list? Low Kage-level? Lower?




Definitely lower IMO. There are a lot of things that we _don't_ know about Kushina either, like her speed, competence in combat, intelligence, etc. Objectively, she's an elite Jounin at best. Saying that she was at the Kage level would be like saying that Karin is at the Kage level just because she destroyed Guruguru's Buddha statue despite the fact that Karin is lacking in other areas such as speed. I doubt that Kushina would be able to defeat any named Kage in combat.​


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 2, 2016)

Mid kage

fast enough to put a barrier that is strong enough to contain the kyuubi while she is practically dying,

100% Kyuubi can't even match said barrier

Even Hiruzen who was known to know every jutsu in konoha was stump by the barrier.


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 2, 2016)

i'm fucking salty that we didn't get to see her fight once


----------



## Trojan (Apr 2, 2016)

High Kage/Top tier level (NF's logic).

If we think about it *based on that logic*.

Dying Kushina was able to stop Kurama. Same Kurama who made Hiruzen and the rest struggle.

So, that confirms Dying Kushina > Konoha. 

In addition, Kurama also defeated Kin/Gin who defeated Tobirama/A and were hyped to be stronger than the 5 Kages. 

So, dying Kushina is also far stronger than the 5 Kages, and Kin&gin.


Not to mention, Asspulldara said that his PS is comparable to a Bijuu, and since dying Kushina stopped the second strongest Bijuu easily. It makes sense to claim that dying Kushina should be on par with full power Asspulldara and his PS.



Edit:

Forgot 1.

Karin's chains which was stated to be no where near Kushina's level, destroyed the Buddha that made the SA struggle.

So, Kushina > SA.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2016)

^Trying way to hard there man.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 2, 2016)

If you really think about it both Minato and Kushina were portrayed as both being critical to Naruto's character/development both played critical roles in saving his life at birth , both were critical pillars who he tried to live up to and had to eventually surpass , both tied in heavily with the Kurama shit and mastering that jutsu , to me from a story element Kushina and Living Minato were probably around the same level of strength , the only thing is Minato has more hype and more feats we can trace in a battle dome and on the forums but I would bet my bottom dollar that both Kushina/Minato were close in strength .


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 2, 2016)

Stronger than Minato
Weaker than Naruto


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 2, 2016)

Saru said:


> Not necessarily. I think the bit you're referring to mentioned that Kushina's ninjutsu was just like Naruto's (not fighting style), which could simply mean that she had good ninjutsu skills just like Naruto. EDIT: It actually looks like Tsunade was comparing their ninjutsu style, which could mean that both of them overwhelm their opponent with their _respective_ ninjutsu.



Naruto's ninjutsu style was to spam Kage Bunshin, otherwise he just used Rasengan, which Tsunade knew that Kushina didn't possess. I think Tsunade was saying that Kushina fought by abusing her huge chakras to produce lots of Bunshin. Otherwise, she wouldn't have made such a distinct comparison imo.



> Definitely lower IMO. There are a lot of things that we _don't_ know about Kushina either, like her speed, competence in combat, intelligence, etc. Objectively, she's an elite Jounin at best. Saying that she was at the Kage level would be like saying that Karin is at the Kage level just because she destroyed Guruguru's Buddha statue despite the fact that Karin is lacking in other areas such as speed. I doubt that Kushina would be able to defeat any named Kage in combat.



She's the wife of a Kage, the mother of the main character, and was well renowned both in and outside of Konoha. And she displayed more competence than Karin, so I think that's an unfair comparison to make. 

Its true that there are many things we don't know about her, but I don't think it would be a stretch to place her in the Low Kage-level given how much hype she has.

Even feats wise, I don't think base Kakashi, Chouza/Chouji or Asuma could fare well if Kushina threw all of her chains at them..​​


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2016)

Low-Kage at most for me.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 2, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> ^Trying way to hard there man.



How so? That's the most common logic around here.


----------



## Android (Apr 2, 2016)

Hussain said:


> How so? That's the most common logic around here.



you're so intense these days bro , what's the matter ???


----------



## Trojan (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, they say who does not come with you, go with him. 

And sense that logic is accepted here
(see itachi > Oro, means itachi > the other Sannin, Madara > X, means Hashirama > X, Narudo > Y, means Sasuke > Y and so on.) So, there is no reason to spend more energy to convince anyone that their logic does not work, and it's easier to go with what they already believe in.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 2, 2016)

There's no way to know for sure, but I'm going to assume that she would have been a low Kage level.


----------



## Saru (Apr 2, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Naruto's ninjutsu style was to spam Kage Bunshin, otherwise he just used Rasengan, which Tsunade knew that Kushina didn't possess. I think Tsunade was saying that Kushina fought by abusing her huge chakras to produce lots of Bunshin. Otherwise, she wouldn't have made such a distinct comparison imo.




Kage Bunshin was never brought up in the conversation. Tsunade compared Naruto to Kushina in terms of "ninjutsu style," which is a general and subjective term. Naruto's ninjutsu style is to overwhelm the opponent with Kage Bunshin, generally, and likewise, Kushina can overwhelm her opponent with her massive Uzumaki Chains (or perhaps with her unseen Suiton which may have been massive in scale given her chakra levels).




> She's the wife of a Kage, the mother of the main character, and was well renowned both in and outside of Konoha.




I'm well aware of these facts, but they don't count for anything. Marriage and motherhood don't have to anything do with strength. Mikoto was the mother of Itachi and Sasuke and there's not a lot to suggest that she was a Kage-level opponent or even remotely near their level, so motherhood and marriage to a Hokage shouldn't grant Kushina an automatically assumed level of strength.



> And she displayed more competence than Karin, so I think that's an unfair comparison to make.




No, she did not. In terms of battle competence, Kushina is absolutely featless. Using Uzukmaki Chains to restrain Kurama was a great feat, but that doesn't correlate to being able to use them well in battle or maneuvering herself well in battle. In terms of mental competency, Karin was portrayed as a rather clever individual on several occasions, and she's shown more wit _on panel_ (i.e. feat-wise) than Kushina ever has.



> Its true that there are many things we don't know about her, but I don't think it would be a stretch to place her in the Low Kage-level given how much hype she has.




I don't think it would be a stretch either. I just think it's a higher level than Kishimoto probably intended for her to be.



> Even feats wise, I don't think base Kakashi, Chouza/Chouji or Asuma could fare well if Kushina threw all of her chains at them.




Kakashi is smarter, faster, and has Doton to avoid Kushina's Uzumaki Chains.

The other characters you mentioned are characters that I would consider Upper Jounin, not unlike Kushina was likely respected to be in life. I think Kushina is an elite Jounin on par with Yugito Nii or Chiyo (neither of which I can see defeating actual Kage in life), but she's still below characters with more feats, hype, and experience like Mei or Rasa. That would make Kushina a contender for the Lower Kage level but more safely presumed to be an elite Jounin IMO.​


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Apr 2, 2016)

You mean in an actual fight?

Putting sealing capabilities aside she is not on the level of a Kage, that should be clear. Furthermore her chains will be of no use against high Jonin in my humble opinion.

I don't get that overestimation here to be honest. She was never praised for her skill in combat and has never displayed any notable offensive feats that would make her a monster. She shouldn't be stronger than your average Jonin.

She may be known for having very strong chakra to suppress a beast, but that ability alone doesn't make you a skilled fighter.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 2, 2016)

Legendary Pervert said:


> You mean in an actual fight?
> 
> Putting sealing capabilities aside she is not on the level of a Kage, that should be clear. Furthermore her chains will be of no use against high Jonin in my humble opinion.
> 
> ...



It's the fact that she was capable of pinning down a complete Kurama with her chains and was able to erect a barrier that not even Hiruzen Sarutobi could break through whilst she was dying that contributes to her hype. She also taught Minato several fuinjutsu (with the Shiki Fujin likely being one of them considering it comes from the Uzumaki Clan) and in the third databook the Sannin recognized her prowess as well. So she is definitely above the average fodder Jonin even if she isn't a Kage level.


----------



## Android (Apr 2, 2016)

she is strong enuff to survive the bijuu extraction , while no other jinchuuriki can


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> she is strong enuff to survive the bijuu extraction , while no other jinchuuriki can


She was still going to die. Uzumaki vitality just meant the other Jins would have died faster than she did post-extraction.


----------



## Android (Apr 2, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She was still going to die. Uzumaki vitality just meant the other Jins would have died faster than she did post-extraction.



she gave burth to narudo , got the strongest bijuu ever extracted out of her , and took a giant claw throught her body , and she was still able to move , talk , and supress the kyuubi with her chains and chakra 
that is a one hell of a woman if you ask me


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 2, 2016)

Hussain said:


> High Kage/Top tier level (NF's logic).
> 
> If we think about it *based on that logic*.
> 
> ...


That's too much effort. You could have just said Kushina > Minato > SA


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> It's the fact that she was capable of pinning down a complete Kurama with her chains and was able to erect a barrier that not even Hiruzen Sarutobi could break through whilst she was dying that contributes to her hype. She also taught Minato several fuinjutsu (with the Shiki Fujin likely being one of them considering it comes from the Uzumaki Clan) and in the third databook the Sannin recognized her prowess as well. So she is definitely above the average fodder Jonin even if she isn't a Kage level.




The only thing we can gain from that is that her Fuinjutsu is top tier Kage level, every thing else is still unknown.

Her ability to stop Kurama is an amazing feat, but it's not one that is necessarily applicable in every fighting situation. Perhaps the chains have near unlimited constraining capability, but we don't know how fast they are - so in a fight against a smaller target like a shinobi it might not be effective.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 2, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> The only thing we can gain from that is that her Fuinjutsu is top tier Kage level, every thing else is still unknown.
> 
> Her ability to stop Kurama is an amazing feat, but it's not one that is necessarily applicable in every fighting situation. Perhaps the chains have near unlimited constraining capability, but we don't know how fast they are - so in a fight against a smaller target like a shinobi it might not be effective.



That may be true, but I feel like their length and versatility would make up for them not being very fast. Karin's version, the "Adamantine Attacking Chains" as the databook calls it is an incomplete version of Kushina's chains and Karin was capable of doing this with it.

I'd also say that they're decently fast considering Kurama was fast enough to overwhelm SM Naruto here which is why he had to use Kage Bunshins to get the jump on him. However, Kurama is unable to stop himself from being restrained here and of course his enormous size contributes to it but the ability to manipulate so many long and powerful chakra chains simultaneously that can quickly entangle a foe as large and as powerful as Kurama and erect a large barrier while holding Kurama down would indicate that they're not slow at all and would still be useful in battle. A non-Kage level does not receive recognition of their abilities from the Sannin, teach a Hokage anything, and restrain the most powerful bijuu and erect a barrier that not even Hiruzen Sarutobi can penetrate on their deathbed. It doesn't matter if she is only Kage-level in one thing, being Kage-level in one thing is more than enough for you to be Kage-level. The majority of the characters in the series are only Kage-level in one field of Jutsu lol.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 2, 2016)

ImSerious said:


> Stronger than Minato.



Not in a shounen manga.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 3, 2016)

Saru said:


> Kage Bunshin was never brought up in the conversation. Tsunade compared Naruto to Kushina in terms of "ninjutsu style," which is a general and subjective term. Naruto's ninjutsu style is to overwhelm the opponent with Kage Bunshin, generally, and likewise, Kushina can overwhelm her opponent with her massive Uzumaki Chains (or perhaps with her unseen Suiton which may have been massive in scale given her chakra levels).



Meh, if you want to believe that then fair enough, but I personally doubt Tsunade would have made any kind of comparison between their ninjutsu if Kushina had used elemental ninjutsu as her predominant style, since that isn't something Naruto did.



> I'm well aware of these facts, but they don't count for anything. Marriage and motherhood don't have to anything do with strength. Mikoto was the mother of Itachi and Sasuke and there's not a lot to suggest that she was a Kage-level opponent or even remotely near their level, so motherhood and marriage to a Hokage shouldn't grant Kushina an automatically assumed level of strength.



Mikoto was the wife of a Jounin - he probably wasn't even a Kage Level. I mean, it's not like he possessed the MS. Obviously being a wife of a Hokage doesn't automatically make you Kage-level - Biwako was perfect evidence of that. But even so, Kushina is an Uzumaki in her 20s, who's skills were recognised by a Sannin, and whose powers were even sought after by other villages. The fact that she was married to Minato only helps her hype further. Mito was cited as a very powerful kunoichi, and she too was an Uzumaki who was married to a strong Hokage - if Kushina is anything like Mito, she bound to be around the Kage level mark. Not to mention, Kushina trained all her life with the intention of becoming a Hokage herself. 



> No, she did not. In terms of battle competence, Kushina is absolutely featless. Using Uzukmaki Chains to restrain Kurama was a great feat, but that doesn't correlate to being able to use them well in battle or maneuvering herself well in battle. In terms of mental competency, Karin was portrayed as a rather clever individual on several occasions, and she's shown more wit _on panel_ (i.e. feat-wise) than Kushina ever has.



She held down Kurama with her chains - who is much larger and physically stronger than the statue that Karin destroyed. Kushina also created a barrier with her chains, and she could summon them at a moment's notice, she didn't need some kind of emotional awakening like Karin did. The databook never cited Karin as possessing the same technique as Kushina either, suggesting it was a lower level variant (which the editors of the Naruto wiki seems to think also). 



> I don't think it would be a stretch either. I just think it's a higher level than Kishimoto probably intended for her to be.



I'm not sure why you think that though.



> Kakashi is smarter, faster, and has Doton to avoid Kushina's Uzumaki Chains.



Kushina wraps herself in chains and then sends the remaining ones after Kakashi. If he goes underground he escapes, but he can't stay there forever without suffocating.



> The other characters you mentioned are characters that I would consider Upper Jounin, not unlike Kushina was likely respected to be in life. I think Kushina is an elite Jounin on par with Yugito Nii or Chiyo (neither of which I can see defeating actual Kage in life), but she's still below characters with more feats, hype, and experience like Mei or Rasa. That would make Kushina a contender for the Lower Kage level but more safely presumed to be an elite Jounin IMO.



I think Chiyo is Low Kage. And Yugito could be considered to be a Low Kage too, or alternatively top of the Elite Jounin tier. Even so, I think Kushina could defeat both of those opponents - huge masses of chains would surely end up smashing Chiyo's puppets and leaving her unarmed. Matatabi can be restrained and it's chakra neutralised. Rasa might defeat Kushina though, and Mei obviously, but then I think Mei is a Mid Kage, so yeah.​​


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 3, 2016)

I have her at a solid mid-Kage.



ATastyMuffin said:


> *God-Tier Kages:*
> Momoshiki Ōtsutsuki
> Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
> 
> ...


----------

